
Ask HN: Working for Huawei Research - asmer33
I just finished my PhD and have an opportunity to work in one of the Huawei Research Centers in North America on a topic that really interests me.<p>I have other good opportunities available in the valley, some of them being better salary-wise, but from the point-of-view of the topic and what I really would like to work on, the position at Huawei is by far the best.<p>I am however worried about whether working at Huawei will close me too many doors due to its ties with China (e.g. how easy would it be to work at Google, Amazon or Microsoft after having worked at Huawei?).<p>Are my worries unfounded? Does anyone have any kind of experience with these types of situations?<p>Thank you
======
yorwba
Google, Amazon and Microsoft all have branches _in China_ (yes, even Google.
Search is blocked, but that doesn't mean they stopped doing business in China)
so it's unlikely they'd see working for a Chinese company as a negative. Jobs
where you need a security clearance are another matter.

------
linuxftw
Your fears are unfounded. Nobody cares who you work for, just your experience
(provided you're working for a large firm, not some small startup like thing).

